# DNP Purity: 99%min. water:15%min.



## Nutcracker (Oct 16, 2011)

Guys, i found a supplier that is asking $ 150 for 20 grams and they are saying 99% is the purity level, and 15% is water. I need your comments on this and thank you


----------



## G3 (Oct 16, 2011)

OK, I'll bite. Crystal or powder?


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 17, 2011)

it is powder


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 17, 2011)

and sorry for the delayed answer


----------



## cottonmouth (Oct 17, 2011)

is it a chem s site? 
have you tried to place the order?
they will ask for info you cant give them. Co, id's and what not.


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 18, 2011)

actually yes, you are right, i just gave them my name but i don't know wether it is going to work or not.


----------



## shayde (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to know what info you shouldn't give to a supplier except for the obvious CC#...
Would it be dangerous to give out my name to a supplier? Don't they need my name to ship.


----------

